# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  प्रेरक गीत {motivational songs}

## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## anita

एक और अच्छा सूत्र आपका

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## Parbat



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## superidiotonline



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## MahaThug

> 


बच्चनजी का उत्तम काव्य याद दिलवाने के लिए धन्यवाद जैन सा'ब!

----------


## superidiotonline

> 


ये Repeat है!

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

है अँधेरी रात पर दिया जलना कब मना  है

----------


## bndu jain

नर हो न निराश करो मन को

----------


## bndu jain

_






सीढ़ियाँ उनके लिए बनी हैं,
जिन्हें छत पर जाना है |
लेकिन जिनकी नज़र ,आसमान पर हो,
उन्हें तो रास्ता ख़ुद बनाना है |


_

----------

